# Finally got to smoke more cheese



## Beanhall (Jan 7, 2018)

Temperatures finally got to where I could cold smoke again. I cold smoked medium cheddar, white cheddar, aged cheddar, gouda and pepper jack. I also smoked some butter and sea salt (sea salt is still on trying to smoke it for 12hrs). Now the dreaded 2 week wait. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks good, nice color and variety. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

Your cheese looks real good!
It took on some nice color!
Now the wait! :(
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks good.  I understand about waiting!  I can’t wait to try mine!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks awesome.  Have not done Gouda yet but want to try it.  What type of wood did you use?


----------



## Beanhall (Jan 8, 2018)

Gouda is so good on the smoker. I used the perfect mix.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you just buy normal packaged cheese or do you get it from a deli?


----------



## Beanhall (Apr 25, 2018)

I use both. Provolone I get through the deli. Otherwise I smoke tillamook or Kroger cheese.


----------

